# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شیوه ی نوین آموزش پزشکی ... چیست؟

## pezeshkiamarezost

سلام دوستان

شیوه ی نوین آموزش پزشکی که فقط در دو دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران و شهید بهشتی تهران هست چیه؟؟؟

چکار میکنن که بقیه دانشگاه ها نمیکنن یعنی؟

----------


## mahsa92

امسال چند تا ديگه هم شيوه نوين شدن مثل اراك و...


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## javadfathi

منم دیدم.. چی هست اصلا؟

----------


## mahsa92

نميدونم لابد خيلي پيشرفته تر شدن ديگه!


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام دوستان
> 
> شیوه ی نوین آموزش پزشکی که فقط در دو دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران و شهید بهشتی تهران هست چیه؟؟؟
> 
> چکار میکنن که بقیه دانشگاه ها نمیکنن یعنی؟


منتقل شد به بخش مناسب
نظرات اینجاها هم بخونید... کمک میکنه :Yahoo (1): 
http://old.mednet.ir/topic.php?id=26
شيوه نوين آموزش پزشكي(ريفرم)

----------


## M o h a m m a d

*1لینک دیگه اضافه کردم

علاوه بر اون بد نیست اینجا هم متن رو کپی کنم

خلاصه مختصر مفید*

"همانطوري كه همه دوستان در جريانند، از مهر 83 به بعد دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي به ايجاد تغييراتي نسبتا وسيع در سيستم آموزش علوم پايه خود دست زد، 

كه مهمترين ويژگي آن ارائه درسها به صورت سيستماتيك به اين دانشجويان در 5 ترم اوليه علوم پايه است، يعني كل علوم پايه به 10 تا 12 تا سيستم شامل، گردش 

خون، تنفس، اعصاب، غدد .... تقسيم شده و دانشجويان در هر سيستم علاوه بر آشنايي با مطالب تئوري مقداري هم با بيماري ها آشنا مي شوند و با اساتيد باليني 

هم جلسه دارند، *خلاصه اينكه ويژگي اصلي اين طرح باليني تر شدن علوم پايه است* و علاوه بر آن تغييرات ديگه اي كه من زياد در جريان نيستم خواستم اگه دوستان 

اطلاعات و نظر و احيانا انتقادي درباره اين طرح دارن تو اين تاپيك مطرح كنند"

----------


## rezagmi

کس دیگه ای اطلاعات نداره؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (12):

----------


## alireza1995

این دو تا فقط توی پنج ترم قبل علوم پایه تفاوت دارن اینطوری:
تو شیوه ی قدیمی حالت تدریس regional(ناحیه ای)  هست یعنی سر و گردن تو ی ترم تدریس میشه (اسکلت-عضله-عصب) تنه و اندام فوقانی و اندام تحتانی هم ب همین صورت هر کدوم تو یکی از ترمای بعد تدریس میشن اما توی شیوه ی نوین کل اسکلت توی ی ترم و کل عضله و عصب توی ی ترم دیگه تدریس میشن و ترمای بعدی تک تک ب تدریس دستگاه ها اختصاص داده میشه

----------

